# wie kann ich de



## loont (11. Mai 2008)

wie get das man den harakter den man erstelt hat in das wow speil rein bringt also das man damit mit seinen erstelten harakter spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (11. Mai 2008)

hm... wenn ich jetzt nur verstünde, wie du das meinst... 
Wo erstellst du denn einen Charakter, der ins WoW-Spiel rein soll?

Du kannst Charakter, mit denen du spielen möchtest, nur im WoW-Spiel erstellen und dort auch spielen.


----------



## Isegrim (11. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß, was loont mit seinem Beitrag sagen wollte ...

loont, der buffed-Charakterplaner ist nicht dafür gedacht, dir damit einen Charakter zusammenzuklicken und ihn dann daraus ins Spiel zu kopieren. Er is nur zum Überprüfen und Planen von Werten wie Beweglichkeit, Lebenspunkten, Stärke usw., die sich mit verschiedenen Gegenständen ja ändern. Um nicht im Siel ausprobieren zu müssen, wie sich welcher Wert ändert, kannst du den Charakterplaner nutzen und dir vorher anschauen, welche Werte dein Charakter z. B. mit Hose XYZ hat.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

"wie kann ich mit dem charackter,den ich erstellt habe,spielen?"
wollte uns der TE fragen

und das geht mit dem roten knopfunter dem char


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2008)

Offensichtlicher Trollversuch.


----------

